# Pics of our houseguest(intruder)



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Well, my temporary pup is here.
Not sure how long, because the kid who owned him (until 10 today) is already having regrets. It's one of the reasons I said I'd take him. Give him some time to really think about it. Instead of giving him to a friend or something, and not being able to get him back. 
If anyone missed my other threads...
He got two havs, not having a clue what he was getting himself into. Been wanting a dog for over a year. Two havs came available to him, and he took them BOTH! Feeling very overwhelmed by the whole thing, he decided to re home them.
My best friend took the brown/gray/white one. But, honestly..I don't give her long, either  I've warned her. I've advised her. I've done all I could to tell her this isn't for her. She's stubborn..and thinks she can do it. Her brother is the one who got them. And his parents (he's almost 20, lives at home and in college).
No, the breeder doesn't want them back (woman who got a second hav to breed. then quickly realized it wasn't such a smart move) They don't want them in a rescue. So, they've left it to me. I have a few people in mind, but won't move forward until I know he's REALLY sure. 
At this point, he could take him back tonight. Which is fine. I just rather not pass this poor guy around like the flu !!

i wasn't sure about his nose, but it's filled in a LOT since i first saw him last wk.














































my three following him around 









brother


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ME ME ME ME ME!!!! oh what a cutie! Look at those sad little eyes...please don't give me back Tritia? you must keep me! (or give me to Missy) his nose is adorable.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

He's adorable, and his eyes do look so sad. Give him some lovin' from me!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

OMG that puppy is so darned cute!!!!!!!!!! Help! IWAP!!!!It's going to be hard for you to give him up, and it sounds like his owner is having a tough time, too. I hope it works out with your friend, but I would worry, too, about the big lab that is so playful. Keep us all posted.
Gina


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

As I was looking at the pics, I thought...you'd better block this thread from MISSY!! 
HA...too late....looks like she already found it.
He is ADORABLE. And I love his little nose! I like how his eyebrows are different colors too.
Good luck not getting attached to him Tritia!!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

When he first got here, he was shaking like crazy. It's cold and wet out today. But, I know he was scared, too. 
I scooped him up, and sat on the couch with him. Covered the two of us with a warm towel from the dryer..and he fell fast asleep. Soooo sweet. When I tried to set him down, he reached his wittle paws around my neck, and buried his head under my chin and went back to sleep.

But, I won't get attached!! :wink:

Besides, I think he's coming back for him.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

How could anyone not want these puppies? If I were ready to be self supporting I would be on the next plane.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Oh my. You are wonderful to help with this little guy and make sure that he finds the right home (whether it be yours or the kids who had him) The picture of your three following him is adorable!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Tritia...I am SO jealous of you with that little puppy curled up with you on the couch!!


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

How precious those 2 puppies are! Please let me know if either one needs a new home!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

OMG!!!! Just too stinkin adorable!!! I think his nose makes him even cuter!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I love his nose too!
Oh boy, I don't think I could let him leave.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Oh look at those eyes! What a soulful little man. I hope he doesn't decide he wants him back. It didn't take long for him to decide that they were too much to handle. That just makes me crazy.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

It's a good thing I don't live near Arkansas . . . or Texas . . . or anywhere near these cuties that keep popping up on here! What a little sweetie! Keep him as long as you can!!! For his good . . . and ours (so we can keep watching him grow  )


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Awww Tritia....you're killin' me here....SO bloomin' cute, and it does look like his little nose is filling in. Of course, I'm over the moon about the one your friend has....just to die for....uh, you know I could be there in under an hour, right? :wink:


----------



## Sanya Sanders (Oct 22, 2009)

I'll take him or the other one in a heartbeat. Seriously. 

I'm already thinking Yogi needs a brother. Well another brother... we have a 4-year old schnoodle but he won't play with him (he is spoiled little boy too, for 4 years he was the center of the universe, so naturally he's not too thrilled about being a big brother)


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Unbelievably cute puppies!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh my goodness! They are both cutie patooties. I am a sucker when it comes to animals and children, God help me but IWAP!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

He is stinking cute. I do hope both get a stable, loving home.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

And...he's gone 

I hope it works out. The kid really wants to make it work. He's such a sweet guy, that I wish him the best. And I'll be here if he needs me.


----------



## Xtina88 (Oct 5, 2009)

Well I'm so glad that you've taken it upon yourself to be a godmother type for this pup (and possibly the other one). No offense to your friends or anything... but it just really makes me sad that these pups are being subjected to owners who haven't a clue what to do with them, especially with such a special breed. Hopefully you will be their saving grace. I hope that both this guy and his sister are able to realize what a wonderful gift they have received into their lives, and can give these babies the amazing homes they deserve... or will give them to someone else who can. *sigh*


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Tritia,

I just saw this thread. OMG, he was breaking my heart. What a sweetie with such sad eyes. I wish I could say I have great hope for your friend and/or her brother, but I don't. The vision of that sweet, frightened little baby curled up in your arms was almost too much to bear. Makes me want to reach right through the screen and scoop him/both of them up and say you're home little ones. I'll pray for a happy outcome for both of them. 

Did I ever tell you, my dearest friend used to call me the Mother Theresa of the canine set and the Pied Piper of doggydom. I can't stand to see a fur baby in pain. I know you're a sucker too. Keep us posted. I suspect this story is far from over.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Honestly-I hope the puppy finds it's way back to you. Even with the best intentions-what college student is ever home anyway? How much attention would he spend on the puppy? You can't just fill the food dish and leave the dog for hours on end.
Still, I hope all works out for the best.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Tritia,

You are so good to be such a friend to the puppy and his "owner". 

Hope things work out for them, but if not, I'm sure you'll come to the rescue one way or the other..LOL


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh, that sweet little boy! I hope he doesn't get bounced around too much until he gets to his forever home.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

What a sweetie - he reminds me of my Panda. Hopefully this young man understands the commitment he needs to make to this little guy. God bless you for being willing to take these little ones on....


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Those poor little dogs! I hope this kid makes up his mind and stops being so wishy-washy. I'm not saying anymore, it just makes me angry!!!

(That tiny pink nose is the cutest thing I've ever seen, if I were you I'd puppynap that baby!)


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

I love his little pink nose!!! And the picture of him yawning? Priceless!!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Well, Ollie (black and white) is doing well tonight. His owner seems happy being able to spend the time with just one. I honestly think some of the let down was that they always played together. Rarely with HIM. Tonight, he's had a blast just spending time with the one. This boy is a perfectionist, and doesn't fail at anything. The idea of him not being able to keep and take care of a little puppy has really upset him. He felt like a complete failure. He may be a little wishy, washy. But, in all honestly..he's really trying to make an effort.

My friend who took Bowser..well, we'll see how that goes. She's having major anxiety right now. Worried it'll be a long night with the pups away from each other. She's asking questions every 5 mins (which is great), also wanting to make it work. I know her, though. I know her lifestyle. And her family.
It'll be hard, and she'll likely give him up. I just hope it's sooner, then later. She's already told me he's coming to me when she's decided to throw in the towel. But, I'm not so sure I want him. I mean, I'd take him. But, I'd hate for him to be there for a wk, then come here, only to leave AGAIN! Man, that is some bouncing! But, I still feel the urge to take him in and work with him. Try to ensure his next home is a keeper.

Sigh! I'm bummed tonight.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

(((Tritia))) You are a good friend and a good pup mom to try so hard to make things work out for your friends and the pupsters. I do hope it all works out and they don't get bounced around any more. That's just hard on everyone, especially the pups.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm hoping for an uneventful night and no 4 a.m. phone calls.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

BTW, I'm assuming they know to keep the puppies away from other animals "out there" before they have all their shots.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

I hope things work out for those puppies. I'm sure you miss him already. What a cutie pie.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

What an emotional roller coaster for you. That is one seriously CUTE puppy! His brother is a keeper too and it does sound like your friend may just end up changing her mind once she sees how much work it is. I get so upset at work when customers come in, saying they got a puppy, but "man, it's so much work and I don't want to keep it anymore"! I mean... GRRRR!! :kev: One woman told me she can't believe that her mini poodle is still peeing indoors and he's "already 3 months old!" Well ......... my tongue turned blue from biting it so **** hard. 

The student sounds like he wants to do the right thing, but sometimes the right thing means admitting you can't do it anymore and giving the puppy a new lease on life somewhere else. If it works out though, then great!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

marjrc said:


> The student sounds like he wants to do the right thing, but sometimes the right thing means admitting you can't do it anymore and giving the puppy a new lease on life somewhere else. If it works out though, then great!


WHAT SHE SAID!!!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Well, they made it through the night. Ollie's boy (owner) had a blast playing with him last night. Something he's not been able to do much. Because he was always playing with the other pup. He also got up and snuggled with him more. Where as before..they didn't want to be held much, because they wanted to be with the other. 
My best friend's little one, Bowser....is currently asleep in an Easter Basket that the 3 yr old put him in  (just got a text with a pic)

So far...so good.


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

OMG, that is the cutest pup; here's hoping the owner can handle being the owner of a young puppy.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Tritia, just checking in to see how your young friend doing with his new charge?


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Both boys are doing fantastic!!!

My friend is doing great with Bowser. Every night she lets him around the "big dogs" while they're all on the floor playing. So far, so good in that area. Sleeps well, goes in the crate fine. 
Her husband still rolls his eyes and grumbles when you ask him about the pup. Saying he'll never like him. Then oohs and ahhs when he sees him curled up asleep in one of his kiddo's laps  I've mentioned what a softie he is....he'll come around.

The brother is enjoying Ollie more then ever! Takes him places. Brings him over to see Bowser for playdates. Last wk, my friend went to a football game, and brought her pup to the brother to "babysit".
Both are going to the door, whining when they have to go out.

So, everyone is doing wonderful so far


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

That's just great, Tritia! So pleased to hear this is having a happy ending.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Great news!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

TheVintageVamp said:


> That's just great, Tritia! So pleased to hear this is having a happy ending.


I just hope it continues to go well  
They're sweet little pups, who deserve the best!


----------



## Xtina88 (Oct 5, 2009)

So happy to hear it's going well Tritia... sometimes people can be really amazing in exceeding our expectations


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Good to read!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

I am so glad this situation is working out so far for everyone! Keep us updated.
Gina


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

Some of the threads on this forum are like a soap opera - I can hardly wait for the next installment! Please keep us posted - we've all bonded long distance to those puppies!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Ah Tritia...so glad to hear this. I hope they both have continued success with those beautiful babies!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I, too, am happy to hear it's going well. Thanks for the update, Tritia!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Ahhhhhh!

Need I say more

I heart you!


----------

